# Wa handle



## Mortnate

Spent some time in the wood shop and thought I'd share the results. Bought a used shimatani yanagiba and wanted to replace the handle. For materials I used a very old piece of redwood and buffalo horn.

Wish I would have thought to take more pictures earlier in the process. I got into working on it and wasn't really thinking about taking pictures. 

Started by squaring up the wood blank and drilled a starter tang hole. Turned two round tenons on both ends on the lathe. Cut the horn to length and drilled holes to match the tenons. Was a tight fit but still used glue, tight-bond type 3. The tenons also had a slight taper, so if the wood compressed it would stay tight. The blank returned to the lathe for cleanup, reduction in diameter, and squared off the ends. 







Now off the lathe, time for burn in. Heated the tang 3 times to get to final depth. Kept bucket of water nearby incase temperature got to hot. Also used a rubber mallet. Was the most stressful step. A good amount of work was invested and would hate to have cracked the handle. Also would hate to destroy the tempering of the blade. All went well though, redwood being a softwood accepted the tang very smoothly. 






From this point I used a disc sander to go from round to octagon. Wish I had a belt sander. Disc was a bit aggressive With less control. Took it slow and moved to sanding boards after shape was close. Sanded to 320 then switched to wet/dry and sanded with mineral oil up to 1500. Was planning on buffing but was really digging the matte finish on the horn. Might still buff it out later, if I don't like it as much I'll sand it again with the wet/dry progression again. 















Hope my process might help others thinking of attempting the same. If someone has any questions, ask away. Also if others with experience want, can give me constructive criticism. I will be attempting more and trying out different woods too.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

That's an impressive work! 
I think you could have skipped lathe for cleaning up that way you won't have a hole in the butt (sorry, but I have no idea how to word it better). Also gonna wait for your next works.


----------



## Mortnate

A few more pictures. 














Didn't mention in the first post about finishing. Used a beeswax cut with mineral oil. Also have plans on making a saya from the same redwood.


----------



## TheDispossessed

first classy homemade wa handle i've seen here in a long long time. i do applaud your level of restraint and presence of good taste sir!


----------



## Mortnate

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That's an impressive work!
> I think you could have skipped lathe for cleaning up that way you won't have a hole in the butt (sorry, but I have no idea how to word it better). Also gonna wait for your next works.



Thanks for the compliment. I agree about using the lathe again. The horn is a tough material and the lathe was the quicker method. Also I could focus on cutting just the horn, as it was very oversized compared to the wood. Wish I had taken more early work photos too. To deal with the hole in the butt, I cut off and sanded, but a tiny indent is noticeable. I will keep this in mind next time. 
Thanks.


----------



## 420layersofdank

I can take that chestnut handle off ur hands!!


----------



## daveb

Kewl Beans.


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice, thanks for sharing your way of making a wa-handle!


----------



## schanop

Very good looking handle. It does look like it has a proper taper as well. Well done.


----------



## JBroida

This handle looks excellent, and is the closest to the way handles are made in Japan of any i have seen done here in the US. Amazing job.


----------



## pkjames

This is exactly how it should be done! Awesome stuff


----------



## pkjames

Btw, the lathe is an excellent tool for buffing if you look around some jigs to attach a cotton wheel onto it.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Very nice work! I agree with The Dispossessed, it's very refreshing to see a classy DIY handle instead of the really gaudy ones common on certain forums.


----------



## apicius9

I think i need a lathe  Excellent work!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Very nice work! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mortnate

Thanks to everyone for the compliments. It was fun & now I want to make more. Glad people like the more simplistic design. I felt the overuse of exotics, metal spacers, acrylic and other embellishments takes away from the blade. It's often very busy and keeps the eye's attention on the handle. 

Schanop, There is a taper on my handle, would like to make it a little greater next time. Handles can seem bulky without the taper. 

Thanks Jon. I wanted to keep to tradition as much as possible. Searched all over looking for video of Japanese shops making handles. That was a big help in determining my methods. People on this forum posting their methods was a lot of help too. Still not sure how to make an oval tenon like Japanese makers do though. Also I don't like the idea of epoxy. Taking the handle off when thinning or re-profiling is a huge advantage. Also sucks trying to get the heal section and knocking the handle into the stone. Left a machi when burning in. I personally like the looks of it better, and anticipate removing and hammering back on a few times and it will most likely move further up the tang. 

Stefan, the lathe is one of my favorite tools. Definitely made this project a lot easier and would for sure recommend it to be added to your shop if possible. Thanks pkjames I will look for some lathe buffing setups. Currently I've been using small wheels chucked in a drill press. 

I'll post more as I go. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## schanop

Mortnate said:


> Schanop, There is a taper on my handle, would like to make it a little greater next time. Handles can seem bulky without the taper.



Nice stuff. Also, a handle can feel smaller, and not as bulky if you could make it a touch taller than wide, i.e. not so rounded octagon.


----------



## JBroida

check out this wood finishing system... they have a lathe mounted version
http://www.bealltool.com/

This is the system i use at work for wood


----------



## cheflarge

Super clean looking handle, really like the "marbalization" of the horn!!! :cool2:


----------



## Asteger

TheDispossessed said:


> first classy homemade wa handle i've seen here in a long long time. i do applaud your level of restraint and presence of good taste sir!



Definitely. Classy & elegant. I especially like how you've avoided adding a spacer!


----------



## Mortnate

JBroida said:


> check out this wood finishing system... they have a lathe mounted version
> http://www.bealltool.com/
> 
> This is the system i use at work for wood



What a cool site. The three wheel setup for the lathe is very reasonable too.

I've also been looking into Japanese woodworking, sashimono. The level of precision is remarkable. Must take many years to accomplish the complex joinery.


----------



## petefromNY

gorgeous ! i wish i had one of you guys close so i could learn to make these.


----------



## Geo87

petefromNY said:


> gorgeous ! i wish i had one of you guys close so i could learn to make these.



Mikey has a good WIP on making a wa handle in his sub forum. If you have a drill press and a belt sander you have the essentials . Just give it a go


----------



## Miles

Very impressive work!


----------

